# How long does it take to get ready for a Yak fishin trip?



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

How long does it take to get ready for a Yak fishin trip? 

It seems to take forever: Loading the yaks, poles, tackle, rigging everything up, food, drinks, cooler, ice, .... 

Like 2+ hrs for me. I must do it the night before, because it takes so long. How long for you?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

If I'm going by myself, a stop at the store for water and smokes and then unloading from the truck to yak in the water about 30 min. If Shooter is going with me add a hour...

BTW lately I have been going enough that the yak,rods and gear is all in or on the truck so no need to reload everytime.


----------



## rsieminski (Jun 13, 2005)

Don't you wash everything off after the trip? The post trip ritual is another 1-1.5hrs.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Setting up the yak and related fishing gear is not too bad for the trip. 

I always try to get to my hot spot at the prime time and I have learned to add and extra 30 minutes or 1 hour for the estimated arrival. For example if I want to get to my hot spot at 2 hours before high tide, and it takes me 30 minutes to peddle to the spot, I get to the parking lot 3 or 3.5 hours before high tide. Or at least this is my plan in the future.

It takes a little bit of time to unload the yak and put all the stuff in the yak. Also very important not to forget anything. This can take time.

My stuff in the yak has gotten less and less. Usually I'm on the water at least 8 hrs. I'm thinking about doing away with the milk crate out right in future trips. It's only been good as a trash bin. I'm thinking about upgrading the front hatch of my Hobie Outback for a tackle storage which Hobie came out with for the 2007 (or 2006?) model.

Now loading back up to get back home takes the most time.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

It depends on where I'm going and how long I'll be on the water.

If it's just a short afternoon paddle for three or four hours tops, I can unload and be in the water in less than 30 minutes.

No stops. Unload, gear up and paddle.

If it's a long paddle for a long time (espically on a hot or cold day), it's take me a little more time. Stop at the store, re-rig my rods with new bite leaders, new hooks, new jigs and the proper lures. 

I spend more time trying to net/catch bait than anything else.

Cleanup afterwards? What's that?  

Rods in the ski rack, milk crate in behind the seat and yak on top with two straps. Again, 30 minutes tops. 

That's if I'm alone. If I'm waiting on Shooter it's another hour. 

If I'm fishing with NTKG, he's running two hours late ... .


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I've done it enough now that I KNOW what I'm taking, and what I'm not. About 15 minutes to load up the night before, a stop for gas and ice on the way, 10 minute unload/reload.

The worst part is cleaning it all up and putting it all away back at the house..


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Railroader said:


> The worst part is cleaning it all up and putting it all away back at the house..


That's why everything stays on the truck.

Including the yak, rods and reels.

And why my yak looks like so damn rough.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

rsieminski said:


> Don't you wash everything off after the trip? The post trip ritual is another 1-1.5hrs.


Interesting concept? Nope never have and prolly never will. I mean I might spray em down with water when I get back once in a blue moon. I am pretty rough on my gear but it has held up pretty good except for the Daiwa Lagunna's but thats another story...


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

I spray everything down after every trip. I always try to take good care of everything I own. It makes a big difference. I have lots of guns that get cleaned every few months weather they leave the safe or not. I'm on my third vehicle now with over 250,000 miles. Take care of your stuff and it takes care of you. Sometimes I even take a bucket of soapy water to the yak, just to get the stains out. 

As far as getting ready for a fishing trip, I usually clean everything up and put it back in the yak as soon as I get home except for the rods and anything else metal. They sit in the garage for a day or so until they dry completely so I can wipe them down with a light oil, re-tackle them if needed, then they go back in the yak. So when it comes time to go fishing, I just grab some ice and water, slide the yak up in the back of the truck, and go.

I might spend 1.5-2.0 hours a week preparing my fishing stuff (to me is relaxing anyway:beer: ), but it only takes me about 3 minutes to leave in the morning.:fishing:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Let's see,,, how long does it take me to play Mr. Fixit on ya'lls stuff  

I may forget where the next secret spot is


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

It may take me 15minutes at the most. My yak has been on the truck since spring. I find it rediculous to take the yak off after every trip. I go on average 2-3 times a week so i just leave it on. I can leave straight from work any given day to fish even if I havnt planned it. Rods are in the ski rack most of the time. Milk crate stays fixed to the yak. All gear is in the toolbox. Just a matter of getting to the fishing spot, grabbing the rods and tackle, and getting in the water. I used to carry a bunch of crap, now I just bring the needed.

JEFF - have you gotten the PM's I sent you and the email I sent or are you that busy????


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Usually can have all my stuff ready, loaded, and out the door in 10-15 minutes. Grab the rods, grab the crate (which has all the tackle and stuff), throw the yak on the roof and go. Add another 10 min if i'm going long enough that i need to make sandwiches .

I'd have to agree with RR, cleaning and putting it all away is the worst. Everything gets rinsed every trip, but i think it's worth it in the long run. You won't hear my reels squeakin thats for sure.


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

Where I go, the yak gets muddy after a trip. I stop at a car wash (Shore Dr. on route 60) and wash off the yak and the SUV for 2 bucks some times twice for 4 bucks. 

When I get home, I set the yak aside and the other gear. Usually the fishing rod and reel get washed with fresh water, but the rest can wait. My priority at this time would be to clean the fish. Since I generally go for 2 to 3 day trip, it would be the fish caught the day I left to go home as the rest were already cleaned at Kiptopeke Pier the day before. 

One great thing about kayak fishing over pier fishing is that, most of the time I have no choice but to fish, so I am on the water up to 12 hours a day. This usually mean, I have caught quite a few fish.

I'm so glad that I took up kayak fishing. It has been so rewarding for me in the last couple of years. It takes more work, but has made me more energetic, more conscious of my surroundings, and I have access to remote places without the smelly gas fumes. It has motivated me to get in better shape and I feel great. 

It is more than just catching fish and I always look forward to the next trip. I hate to admit it, but I am a loner fisherman and kayak fishing fits my style. I could easily afford a boat, but I am content with kayak fishing as it offers me greater challenges and rewards. Hopefully, I will continue to do so in a safe manner.

So just a little more time and work in preparation is well worth the rewards.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

If I'm going fishing early morning, it takes me about 4-6 hours to get ready. But only becuase I toss the alarm clock against the wall and go back to sleep.... Otherwise about a half hour. Could probably do it in 15 if I wanted to, but I'm a firm belieiver in moving slow.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

ccc6588 said:


> Where I go, the yak gets muddy after a trip. I stop at a car wash (Shore Dr. on route 60) and wash off the yak and the SUV for 2 bucks some times twice for 4 bucks.
> 
> When I get home, I set the yak aside and the other gear. Usually the fishing rod and reel get washed with fresh water, but the rest can wait. My priority at this time would be to clean the fish. Since I generally go for 2 to 3 day trip, it would be the fish caught the day I left to go home as the rest were already cleaned at Kiptopeke Pier the day before.
> 
> ...


GOOD POST!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Yeah CCC good post .If I stayed in the yak for 12 hrs some one would prolly have to lift me out in the yak sitting position .
Then rinse me off with the water hose and put me in bed and I'd still be in that positin in the morning ready to go again. 
Oh and my right hand would still be up in the casting mode and my left in a paddle gripp but I'd love it 
At my age it's almost better than sex! 
Well Not Yet


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I can be good to go in about 30 minutes. If I'm waitin' on buddies, then that's a different story. Let's just say a couple trips, I could have gone to blockbuster, rented a movie, watched it, returned it, and still had time  

I'd rather be a little slow goin' and have EVERYTHING than find out I don't have any jigheads 1/4 mile from shore


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah, it'd suck to rush to get out on the water, be a half mile out...then realise you forgot your drainplug......


----------

